# Deviled Eggs From The Oprah Show



## BakersDozen (May 19, 2005)

Deviled Eggs From The Oprah Show 

Posted By: Peggy Smith  (67.72.221.65) 
Date: Tuesday, 2 September 2003, at 8:53 p.m. 
From the show What Ya Cookin', Nashville? 
Makes 24 

INGREDIENTS:
12 large eggs 
3 tablespoons mayonnaise 
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
1 tablespoon minced sweet pickle 
Dash of Worcestershire sauce 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
Hot red pepper sauce 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley, for garnish 
Paprika, for garnish 

Place the eggs in a large saucepan just large enough to hold them in a single 
layer. Add enough cold water to cover by one inch. Bring to a boil over high 
heat. Reduce the heat to low and simmer for 10 minutes. Drain carefully and 
rinse under cold water. When cool enough to handle, but still warm, peel the 
eggs. Cool completely. 

Cut each egg in half lengthwise. Remove the yolks and place in a medium bowl. 
Add the mayonnaise, mustard, pickle and Worcestershire sauce. Season to taste 
with salt, pepper and hot sauce. 

Transfer the yolk mixture to a pastry bag with a half-inch wide opening. (If 
you wish, fit the bag with a half-inch star tip before filling.) Squeeze the 
yolk mixture into the hollows in the whites, and place on a serving platter. 
Sprinkle the filling with the parsley, and then the paprika. Cover with 
plastic wrap and refrigerate until chilled, at least one hour and up to eight 
hours. Serve chilled. 

Note: Oprah swears that these deviled eggs are the best!


----------



## middie (May 19, 2005)

sounds alot like mine but instead of hot sauce (my nieces don't like it) i use celery salt


----------



## htc (May 19, 2005)

Hey, is there anything I can do to make the deviled eggs "healthier". I LOVE them but feel guilty for the lots of mayo and egg yolks.


----------



## Constance (May 19, 2005)

*Healthier deviled eggs*

Eat two instead of four!   

I use miracle whip lite in mine...fewer calories, and I prefer the tangy taste. I add plain yellow mustard and sweet pickle relish to the yolks, then top each stuffed egg with a slice of green olive and paprika.
Old fashioned, but so good.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 1, 2005)

Constance, you and I think alike.


----------



## jkath (Jun 1, 2005)

perfect comeback, Constance!

Ever tried Mexican Style?
Add a bit of chipotle to the yolk, along with minced onions and garlic. 
Top some with chive rounds, some with black olive halves, some with tomato dices and (of course!) some with avocdo cubes.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 1, 2005)

I just found what I think is a new product by Louisianna Hot Sauce its a chiplotle hot sauce put some in my taco meat last night it was really good I bet it would be fantastic in deviled eggs.


----------

